# Craftsman FF18



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

I have a craftsman ff18, it has a FEL, 3 point and came with dual rear wheels it originally had a 18 hp Briggs engine that is no longer usable, I’m thinking of repowering it with a 3 cylinder 18hp kubota diesel, I realize it will be a project I will have to cut, grind and weld to get it done
Has anyone ever done this kind of repower


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

My Grandpa once told me all a real mechanic needs is a cutting torch, welder, and a good grinder and what you can build is only limited by your imagination. It's not going to be easy and you're going to run into a lot of engineering problems that need to be conquered. I love that kind of project, it's what separates the mechanics from the wanna be's.

Check out this video for inspiration. This is my kinda of guy....


----------

